# Conversations VS PMs



## Sandy VDH (Nov 17, 2016)

So PMs are gone and we now have conversations, which are easily to follow that inbox and outbox.  

However I do not know does the conversation send notifications to the other participants?

New to this format.

TIA 
Sandy


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 17, 2016)

It will send notification if the user has that option turned on in their Contact Details settings. This is similar to how it worked in the old BBS software.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 17, 2016)

yes, you should get a notification just like a PM.


----------

